# NOS 1941 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE FIND



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

Picked this up a couple months ago.
It's basically a NOS 1941 Schwinn Autocycle WW2 bike. It has painted truss rods and fender braces. Blacked out bearing cups. Everything is original down to the tires. Anyone else have a WW2 Schwinn?


----------



## stoney (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, great bike. Congrats


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 31, 2016)

Whoa! You lucky dog. How did that survive in such great condition?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

Holy cr@p that's in unbelievable condition!!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

stoney said:


> Wow, great bike. Congrats



Thanks it's a cool one.


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Holy cr@p that's in unbelievable condition!!!



It must have been stored in a house or bubble. I can't believe it every time I look at it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> It must have been stored in a house or bubble. I can't believe it every time I look at it.




I'm guessing a bubble or the world's largest Zip-loc bag.. WOW!!!


----------



## stoney (Oct 31, 2016)

I always loved the deep maroon color. That bike being NOS shows it very well.


----------



## jkent (Oct 31, 2016)

Love that bike! nice score.
So what is the serial # on it?
Just curious.
JKent


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 31, 2016)

Super clean, did you polish!  Great find...


----------



## Dave K (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice find.

So much reminds me of my wife's like new original (other then someone swiping the chaingaurd and light) 1941 DX


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

jkent said:


> Love that bike! nice score.
> So what is the serial # on it?
> Just curious.
> JKent



I used the old schwinn polish on it. It was a local auctionzip find.


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Nice find.
> 
> So much reminds me of my wife's like new original (other then someone swiping the chaingaurd and light) 1941 DX View attachment 377678



It is similar. Nice


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome bike! The straight bar autocycles are my favorite


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2016)

Super nice!
I've got a black and Ivory 42.
It's pretty clean, but definitely not nos.
That bike is amazing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 31, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2016)

Unbelievable!! Outstanding find.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 31, 2016)

Beautiful bike! My apologies but i am wondering how you know it is NOS? I mean, that would suggest it has never been ridden? In the 80s, the trend was to restore bikes to this caliber. Just wondering...


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Beautiful bike! My apologies but i am wondering how you know it is NOS? I mean, that would suggest it has never been ridden? In the 80s, the trend was to restore bikes to this caliber. Just wondering...



I had a longtime Schwinn collector look it over. He saw no evidence of it ever being restored. In person, you can tell it's the factory paint.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2016)

My 1941 NNOS Streamliner Autocycle. BFG badged with Goodrich inscribed grips. Looks like my fork darts are a bit longer.


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 31, 2016)

What a beauty! That bike is inspiring me to build one up from parts I have sitting in my basement. Hope you do not mind.


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> My 1941 NNOS Streamliner Autocycle. BFG badged with Goodrich inscribed grips. Looks like my fork darts are a bit longer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 377712 View attachment 377713 View attachment 377714



Very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 31, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> What a beauty! That bike is inspiring me to build one up from parts I have sitting in my basement. Hope you do not mind.



If you have the parts, I would. It's a unique bike with the painted parts. Ive seen them before with blacked out hubs to.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2016)

I've always liked the way these bikes look with the all paint trim.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 1, 2016)

NICE ORIGINAL LOOKING BIKES!
SCHWINN DID DO FACTORY REPAINTS DURING AND AFTER THE WAR!
ANY POSSIBILITY OF THAT?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 2, 2016)

Always wondered who won that 41

Had it on my watch list Auction  zip find a few weeks ahead of the day....planned on bidding....
Got busy that day and spaced the auction.
Always wondered what it sold for as well....
VERY under the radar with tiny postage stamp pic.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 2, 2016)

what a toot...thanks for the pix you yawl...............


----------

